# Post your "I Don't Recall Taking This Photo At All" photo here!



## 480sparky (Sep 3, 2016)

While scanning my old Kodachrome 25 slides, I found a few that I simply do not recall ever having taken, but I most assuredly I did because they're right in line with others in the Carousel tray that I know I took.

One is of Church Rock in Utah I took while traveling from New Mexico to Idaho in 1983.







Do you have any photos you simply do not recall taking?  If so, post 'em here!


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 3, 2016)

Funny you should post this, I have been slowly tightening things up and ran across a few stumpers. I took this before going to a party? I remember the party but not taking this pic. Nine years ago and photography wasn't even on my radar. The pic doesn't do much for me but it must have at the time. I know I was fascinated with flatness for a period of time but it wasn't in 2007, more like 1987. There is a reason I took it but it escapes me, maybe bad carpentry work? I don't have a clue. Still have that digital camera and it works. Sony DSC H2, I used it for macro work in my paintings.


----------

